# CZ-85 Combat or 97



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with these pistols? I am thinking of getting one...or both. :-D


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a CZ85B. It is a fairly soft shooter, since it's all metal, and I use it for IDPA. Mine is very accurate and has been totally dependable after a little break-in period. In the first 200 rounds I had several failure-to-go-into-battery, but that was with my own reloads. After I shot it a while, it takes everything I put into it, and the only problems are when I have an out-of-spec cartridge. They are fairly tight chambers, so having ammunition within specs seems to be important to mine.

The CZ85 Combat differs in that it has an adjustable rear sight, and it has no firing pin block. Other than those two differences, and the ambidexterous controls, it is identical to the CZ75B.

Haven't had any experience with the CZ97.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have then 75B and love it. Have you been able to compare your 85 to a 75?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The CZ97 is a great .45 - as good as the CZ-75B. But it's big and heavy, so not really a great carry gun - just something fun to shoot. I would love to have one, but have passed on the chances I've had to own one because they weren't good deals, and I have three .45s already.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I have then 75B and love it. Have you been able to compare your 85 to a 75?


Not really. I am left-handed, so the CZ75B never met my needs like the CZ85B does.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Understood. From what I understand, they are basically the same pistol, just that the 85 has a few enhancements, like ambidextrous controls.


----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

Speaking as a lefty CZ-85 user. I have no issue with manually decocking (after very little practice) at USPSA and Steel matches. I do not have the combat version but I did replace the front sight with a fiber optic for an easier pick up of the sight. 

My only thought on the Combat has been that if the only difference is the rear sight, how many times does one adjust it? Once I got my sights set, I was good to go. I realize it is a rather trivial thought. But I'd thought I'd just throw it in there.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

frgood said:


> Speaking as a lefty CZ-85 user. I have no issue with manually decocking (after very little practice) at USPSA and Steel matches. I do not have the combat version but I did replace the front sight with a fiber optic for an easier pick up of the sight.
> 
> My only thought on the Combat has been that if the only difference is the rear sight, how many times does one adjust it? Once I got my sights set, I was good to go. I realize it is a rather trivial thought. But I'd thought I'd just throw it in there.


I actually agree with your trivial thought! LOL It seems to me a true "combat sight" on a pistol would not be adjustable, but rather low profile as to not get in the way. The rifle can have an adjustable sight for obvious reasons, but an adjustable sight on a combat pistol doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Anyway, thanks for the input!


----------

